# Windows 7 delivered early to UK customers



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,39029471,49303983,00.htm



> The reason appears to be the looming threat of industrial action at Royal Mail. CNET UK understands Microsoft has agreed to allow certain retailers in the UK to send out copies of Windows 7 early, to avoid delivery delays resulting from Postman Pat staying at home to grumble over his wages.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Well, mine hasnt turned up yet. I am waiting to find out if I even get one, as all I heard from Tesco is that there are limited numbers, but they havent bothered confirming if I get it or not. If not, I shall not be happy if I have to buy at full price.


----------

